# Bigcartel navigation buttons



## dandd7598 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello All
I'm new to the member part of this site, but not to reading the threads.
My question is how do I add the navigation buttons from the side of my website to the top? Sort of like Ugmonk.com. I've noticed that A WHOLE LOT of people reference this site.. And they are right! It's a really nice and easy functioning website. Good Job Jeff!

If anyone knows how please let me know
Thanks


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

Here is some info on moving your navigation.

Making navigation bar horizontal – Big Cartel Questions


----------

